

The breakout of Ansible, and the state of config-management communities - mhausenblas
http://redmonk.com/dberkholz/2015/04/02/quantifying-configuration-management-communities/

======
jgrowl
The one thing I've noticed on ansible-galaxy is that there are a lot of
overlapping roles. It's so easy to create a new playbook that it seems like
instead of people working together, they just create a new project. Often
there are similar roles that just install thing differently. For example one
installs using apt but another copies files to /opt. I've seen other users
create separate roles because they want the target machine to not have an
internet connection so they download files to a controlling-machine and then
copy them to the target.

I guess this could be viewed as a good thing since it is filling a specific
need that the creator has. I just wish a lot of the roles could be
consolidated and have more standardized conventions.

Recently I've been using packer.io to create docker images using ansible. It
would be amazing to have the ability to use docker cache. For now I have just
been creating intermediate docker images to cache things myself. It works but
is harder to manage.

------
algorithmics
With Ansible and Docker, what good is something like chef anymore?

My DevOps stack has become Jenkins, Ansible and Docker only at this point. It
seems chef has been made redundant but am interested to hear other opinions.

